# 6d maglite question



## andyvauxv6 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi I am completely new to this forum, I am Andy and I am from the uk. I have a 6d maglite with the 700 lumens terralux upgrade, I am wanting to make my torch quite a bit brighter and I was looking at converting it to a rop bulb and was hoping for about the 2000 lumens mark, is this possible and what stuff would I need. I imagine that I would need to get a metal reflector and I already have a glass front, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## lightseeker2009 (Oct 12, 2011)

Metal reflector yes. 2000 lumens on the Rop H, no. I think they are something like just over a 1000 lumens. You will need Nimh batteries, Alkalines won't cut it.
Wait for the more experienced people to respond with better bulb options. You can go over 2000 lumens if you get the right bulb and batteries.

I'm having only a 2D with a Rop L in it. I am thinking of also getting a 6D with nice big fat D-cells and run it with a Rop H.


----------



## andyvauxv6 (Oct 13, 2011)

I wasnt sur if the rop bulbs would be as bright as 2000 lumens but am willing to listen to any other suggestions that people might give


----------



## fivemega (Oct 13, 2011)

*You won't get 2000 lumens from a ROP.
What kind of run time is required per charge?
You may want to look at Hikari JC5033 using 5 IMR 26650
64458 is also another choice with 5 IMR 26650 but run time will be too short.*


----------



## andyvauxv6 (Oct 13, 2011)

the problm i am having is finding some of the upgrade parts here. i am having problems even finding a ceramic converter from two pin to the maglite bulb


----------



## andyvauxv6 (Oct 13, 2011)

I would prefer at the bare minimum 1 hour run time but would like nearer two hours run time


----------



## andyvauxv6 (Oct 13, 2011)

anything more than 2000 lumens is good as long as I get between 1 and 2 hours runtime if possible


----------



## fivemega (Oct 13, 2011)

andyvauxv6 said:


> the problm i am having is finding some of the upgrade parts here. i am having problems even finding a ceramic converter from two pin to the maglite bulb


*All necessary custom parts are available in BST section of this forum.*


andyvauxv6 said:


> anything more than 2000 lumens is good as long as I get between 1 and 2 hours runtime if possible


*One hour at 2000 Lumens is possible in 6D but 2 hours will be a challenge.
Dual bored 6D will accomodate 10 protected [3100mAh) 18650 cells in form of 5 serial, 2 parallel which is good to overdrive a 35 watt halogen bulb for about 90 minutes.
Switching to LED can give you even more light if you can get along with color of LEDs and complicated drivers.*


----------



## andyvauxv6 (Oct 13, 2011)

I am not really wanting to go down the LED route with complicated drivers, is there a way that i wouldnt need to bore the 6d.


----------



## andyvauxv6 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been thinking about using a 75W mr 16 bulb and 5x 26650 cells I have two questions about this 1. approx how many lumens would this produce approx and 2. can anyone give me a link or anything for the two pin converter that would ship to europe


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Oct 13, 2011)

A lot of the higher powered super bulbs use the G6.35 bi-pin fitting, and I have never seen a bi-pin to PR base adapter in this size. 

Using an MR16 down light is a possibility. These have the more narrowly spaced G5.3 bi-pin fitting. fivemega distributes G5.3 bi-pin to PR base adapters, and ships to the UK: -

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...mm-Ceramic-socket-for-MR11-Reflectorized-Bulb


----------



## fivemega (Oct 13, 2011)

andyvauxv6 said:


> Is there a way that i wouldnt need to bore the 6d.


*To increase run time, boring is required. Without boring, 5x26650 will fit in 6D M*g and runs close to an hour with this bulb and producing over 2000 Lumens.*


andyvauxv6 said:


> I have been thinking about using a 75W mr 16 bulb and 5x 26650 cells I have two questions about this 1. approx how many lumens would this produce approx and 2. can anyone give me a link or anything for the two pin converter that would ship to europe


*Increasing wattage will increase brightness but will decrease run time. You may get over 4000 Lumens with overdriven 75 watt bulb but run time won't be more than 20 minutes in mentioned unbored 6D M*g.
Click MY PRODUCTS in sig line to find links of custom made items.*


----------



## Chrontius (Oct 13, 2011)

I believe the ROP-Hi is around 2.5 hours at roughly a thousand lumens. Andy, what's more important to you - runtime or raw power?

Why do you want the power? Are you looking to brightly illuminate something close up, or are you looking for a mile* of reach? I find a use-case helps finding compromises that aren't readily apparent.

*(well, a _mile_ isn't likely to happen, but...)


----------



## andyvauxv6 (Oct 16, 2011)

I would prefer to have a big range instead of lighting something close up


----------



## malojie (Oct 16, 2011)

andy did you get my pm?


----------



## bebopfu (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been thinking about using a 75W mr 16 bulb and 5x 26650 cells I have two questions about this 1. approx how many lumens would this produce approx and 2. can anyone give me a link or anything for the two pin converter that would ship to Europe?

75w x 12.57 = 942.75 So, about 943 Lumens


----------



## Admiralgrey (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a 6d setup as mentioned with 5 IMR26650's. As far as bulb choice goes I would stick with ones that are "IRC" or infrared collecting. Heat that would normally be lost is reflected back to the filament, thus producing more light. So in theory a 50W IRC is as bright as a regular 75W.

This is the destructive testing of a 50W IRC long life bipin bulb, which is a pretty good approximation for those found in MR16s.
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/pike444/bulbs/64440-IRC-50W.jpg

Freshly charged at 20.5 volts we get 5195 bulb lumens!
Nominal voltage of 18.5 gives us 4010 bulb lumens

Now lets say 2/3 of those make it out the front... 4010 x .666 = 2673 not too shabby!

Drawing 5.29Amps and given 3.5 in the cells we have 3.5/5.29 = .66hours or 40 minutes till cells are flat dead. Not bad given that the head is too hot to hold in 5 minutes.

Im fond of the 10degree Sylvania bulb 50MR16/IR/SP/10/C

This is the thread of holy incan knowledge if you have not found it yet
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...lb-Tests-Updated-8-27-2010-(Newer-Info-Added)

Cheers!


----------

